# My Exposure Maxx-D



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, i recieved my maxx-d earlier this week and very impressed with the quality of this light.

My pervious lights were a set of Cateye 20ABS, which was 2 x 10watts and 2 stick batteries. This was a heavy set up and glad i took the plunge and brought a exposure maxx-d.

I read a couple of reviews and saw beam shots of the light before buying and it fullfilled my requirements in a new light. Lightweight, easy to use, long run times with modes and packed a massive 960lumens in such a small unit.

Below are a couple of pictures and beam shots, doesn't look very bright but thats down to poor camera settings, i'll try to get some better pictures out on the trail.


























Thanks for looking, Elliott.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I am trying to decide on whether I want to take the plunge on an Exposure system or not.


----------



## Refujiado (Jul 10, 2008)

$$ shipped?


----------



## dsut4392 (Mar 9, 2007)

Keep an eye on the temperature and runtime. I do a regular friday night ride with guys from the local shop, who are a demo centre for Exposure and claim to be the first place to receive Maxx-daddys. Out of 5 Maxx-d's on the ride,1 had gone bad, overheated the previous time the owner used it (too hot to touch), and this ride it ran out of juice after less than 1.5 hours on high. A second owner was also showing "orange" on the battery indicator by then, and finished the ride on medium power (runtime on high is supposed to be over 3 hours). The other 3 units were fine, fantastic beam quality, heaps of light.
I'm sure Exposure will sort it out, and their service (at least locally) is legendary, they provide loan lights through the shop while yours is in for repair.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

I been out on a couple of rides, since i got it. The power settings are very helpful especially when on my commute, as on maxx its too bright and blinding to pedestains. 

After a hour and a half, the orange light came on. This was using the maxx. Just to add the light didn't even get warm.

I havn't had much off road riding with the light yet, will update when i have had a bit more use. Very impressed with the light output. Constant beam till the edge of the light.

The light cost me £299.99


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott_MBR said:


> After a hour and a half, the orange light came on. This was using the maxx.


But doesn't Exposure advertise the highest setting as a 3 hour burn time? You only got 1.5 hours, this is not good.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> But doesn't Exposure advertise the highest setting as a 3 hour burn time? You only got 1.5 hours, this is not good.


The LED on the back of the lights doubles as the "fuel" gauge and light output level. If it went to amber/orange at 1.5 hours this would be normal. It is designed to go to amber/orange at 50% battery life left...Then red @ 25%.
*
Light output-*
MaXx- Green
Ride- Orange
Low- Red

*Fuel Gauge-*
100-50% Green
50-25% Orange
25-5% Red
5% Red Flash with cut down to low brightness setting then runs on the reserve fuel tank allowing for several hours of light to get out of the woods if needed.

Make sense?

Steve


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got a MaXx D and the light is impressive. I love having no wires and I like the option to plug in an axillary battery for longer rides.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just a couple observations and comments...This is a nice looking light however I can't help but wonder just how stable it is with the mount so far up near the optics. I would think there would be quite a bit of rear end wobble due to the battery being so far from the mount.
I have a feeling the photo doesn't do the light justice. With 4 led's the output should be competing with the Seca 700 and Dinotte 800L. I would love to see more beam pics.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] Lights USA said:


> The LED on the back of the lights doubles as the "fuel" gauge and light output level. If it went to amber/orange at 1.5 hours this would be normal. It is designed to go to amber/orange at 50% battery life left...Then red @ 25%.
> 
> Make sense?


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

As i mentioned, the light is brighter than what the picture shows. This is down to my camera and the settings i used.

There is NO wobble in the light, unlike my friends hope HID which has noticable wobble. Remember this light only weighs 340grams with the handlebar bracket.

Mentioned above about the amber light coming on after a hour and half would suggest the light is proforming properly.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

*Maxx-D & Joystick*

I just got this combo a couple weeks ago as well. I agree that the Maxx-D is perfectly stable on the bar. I don't notice a thing while it's on there except for a crapload of light shooting out in front of my bike. And the Joystick is, well, a joy. That is one handy little light....even other than biking. After the ride I can just pop it off my helmet, and with the long lanyard thingy around my neck, I have a flashlight so I can see what I am doing. I also run at night during the winter and plan on utilizing it there as well. As for light, more than I've ever used (had old halogen Turbocats before these,) so I'm pleased there. Oh, and did I mention the best part....NO WIRES! And no umpteen pound battery taking my bottle cage. And now I don't even have to have a Camelback to carry the umpteen pound battery for my helmet light. I guess you could say I like these lights.


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

rwitte said:


> ...Maxx-D is perfectly stable on the bar. I don't notice a thing while it's on there except for a crapload of light shooting out in front of my bike. And the Joystick is, well, a joy...the best part....NO WIRES! And no umpteen pound battery ...I guess you could say I like these lights.


+1 on the combo:thumbsup: and the other stuff too.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I just placed my order with IBEX for the Maxx D, Joystick with the helmet mount and a head strap. I had been dealing with Steve but just missed him so I spoke to James, he was very informative. I got a great deal on my package and If all goes well I will be ordering more Exposure items from IBEX.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I rode with my new Maxx D and Joystick lights last night. All I can say is WOW! Very light weight with plenty of light. Although for comparison, I also had 2 MTE SSC P7's on the handlebars of another bike and they were almost as bright as the Maxx D. They work fine as an inexpensive alternative but with only one hour battery life. Sure you can carry extra batteries, but that is a pain to have to change them out while on a ride. With the Exposure set up you get 3 full hours on the max brightness!

My only issue is with the Maxx D, the word stamping and smart port on the Maxx D end cap were upside down from the mounting point. There doesn't seem to be any quality control to ensure this is aesthetically correct, as they seem to be in various positions on different Maxx D lights. To be fair though, this does not effect the operation of the light and you won't see it in the dark anyway. I am just anal about aesthetics.

I have one other issue with the Joystick helmet mount. My helmet is matte black and have noticed the helmet mount doesn't use any type of gasket to protect the outside of the helmet. I was told it shouldn't scratch or mark the helmet, if it isn't screwed to tightly. Well mine did mark the finish on my helmet and I didn't make it very tight. It seems the mount twists when you move the light, so marking will occur no matter what, at least on matte colored helmets. I am not sure if a rubber or cork gasket would help any.

Overall I am very happy with these lights and highly recommend them.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> I also had 2 MTE SSC P7's on the handlebars of another bike and they were almost as bright as the Maxx D. They work fine as an inexpensive alternative but with only one hour battery life. Sure you can carry extra batteries, but that is a pain to have to change them out while on a ride. With the Exposure set up you get 3 full hours on the max brightness!


Yes the light is very bright and probably brighter out there, but i have the same opinion as you and that is that its light and cable/hassle free.



Resist said:


> My only issue is with the Maxx D, the word stamping and smart port on the Maxx D end cap were upside down from the mounting point. There doesn't seem to be any quality control to ensure this is aesthetically correct, as they seem to be in various positions on different Maxx D lights. To be fair though, this does not effect the operation of the light and you won't see it in the dark anyway. I am just anal about aesthetics.


Mines not that well positioned ever. When mounted the smart port socket is raised up from the button and not level with it.



Resist said:


> Overall I am very happy with these lights and highly recommend them.


Do you noticed a big difference when using the joystick with the maxx-d? I keep umming and arring with to get one as. The only advantage i can see with it is that i'll be able to see round corners sooner.

Glad your happy with your lights, get some shots if you can.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Well yes obviously the Maxx D is much brighter than the Joystick. But the Joystick has an adjustable helmet mount (best one out there), which is easily adjusted on the fly. Was great for moving the light direction to one side of the road, while looking straight ahead.

But on the Maxx D, I think the port socket should be positioned at the bottom on the back plate. Mine is on the top right. That is my biggest complaint, Exposure should ensure the back plate is properly positioned. If I could figure out how to uncap the plate I would move it myself.


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know where to get one in the US?


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

akaktm said:


> Anyone know where to get one in the US?


http://ibexsports.com/:thumbsup:


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Ibex is the only U.S. retailer for these lights.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I also have a 3 flashlight (MTE SSC P7's) light setup and find that the Exposure setup is so much faster to install on my bike and helmet. Even though the P7 setup cost less, it takes more time to strap them to my bike and helmet. I am more inclined to go night riding when hooking up my lights is much easier, as the Exposure lights are.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

*piggyback battery*

has anybody used the piggyback battery? how is the weight and where does it attach?


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

If you mean where does it attach to the light....it plugs in the same outlet for recharging them.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry I wasn't sure how big it was and if it strapped to the helmet or if you put it in your pack or pocket etc.


----------



## Akathisia (Sep 30, 2008)

gmstrek8 said:


> has anybody used the piggyback battery? how is the weight and where does it attach?


I have the bigger piggyback battery (4 cell?) It's about the same size as the built-in battery that comes with the MaXx D. It comes with a strap so you can put it on your frame or bars.

Maybe online they say how much it weighs.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

*From the Exposure Lights Website-*

*Single Cell Weight:
*75g (Battery & Cable Only)
83g (Battery, Cable & Accessories)

*Triple Cell Weight:*
204g (Battery & Cable Only)
213g (Battery, Cable & Accessories


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve, 

Any word back from Exposure about why the printing on the back of the Maxx D isn't aligned properly? 

I am really loving these lights and am so glad I bought them. They last a long time between charges, are very bright and most of all are so dang easy to mount. The mounting hardware is very sturdy yet easy to attach and remove the lights. 

On a side note. We had the power in our house go out last week for several hours. I just sat my Maxx D and Joystick on their ends and it lit up my living room just fine. It was amazing. These things are fantastic as emergency lighting.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Resist,

No official word on why other than it is a part of the assembly process and they won't tell me the secret reason.

We had a major Ice storm here in Southern Maine, New Hampshire and lost power for about six days. At night my wife and I had three joysticks, and Enduro Maxx and a Maxx D all on to light up the house...It was brighter in here than with our "house lights". I also used my joystick on an Ice climbing trip recently. We had a long day in the mountains and the Joystick was great for the hike down off the summit.

I am glad to know your giddy about the lights...Thanks for your support!

SJ


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a contact email address for Exposure so I can ask them directly what is up with the upside down stamping and plug hole, on the back cap? Is there a way I can fix it myself? There has to be a way to take it apart right?

This just seems so lame a company that makes such a good product can't assemble the rear cap so everything lines up right. It is to the point of being stupid, I mean they line up all the stamping everywhere else on the light housing but can't get the end cap correctly.....seriously?

I planned on purchasing another Maxx D system because my girlfriend really wants one now after seeing mine, but I won't until they resolve this issue. Aesthetics are just as important to me as function, especially since these lights are very expensive.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Resist, i'd like to also know the reason to this.

I've had to contact exposure in the UK because my switch is playing up, not very happy to be honest and its been 3 days since i emailed them. The switch sometimes double clicks its self and im not heavy handed or have a fat thumb. This has only just started to happen.

I still await a response to my email.

Elliott.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I have not had any issues yet with the switch on my Maxx D. You said your switch sometimes double clicks itself? I am not sure that is possible. It takes two presses to double click so it might be an electrical issue and not a mechanical issue with the switch.

This back end cap is the biggest let down for me. They seem to be aligned differently for each light. The plug should be at the bottom, then all the stamping would be right side up. How can a company not get this correct and consistent? 

There must be a way to take this cap off so I can align it correctly.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

So I tried to get a hold of Exposure in the UK via email but apparently any inquires from the U.S. get forwarded to IBEX for them to deal with. I am disappointed that I can't contact Exposure in the UK directly and get an answer from them about my issue.

It is clear though that Exposure has no quality control for assembly of the rear cap on the Maxx D. Maybe there is no desire for a perfect alignment of this part. This really does reduce my excitement for the product and company in general. 

How would consumers feel if Giant, Trek or Specialized didn't align the logo stamps on their bikes and they came out every which way on different bikes? It doesn't effect the mechanical operation of the bike, just the appearance. This is how I feel about my Exposure light.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Well when i contacted exposure with the email i was given by steve, i got a reply telling me to send it back to where i purchased it from, how does this make sense.

So im going to have to send it back to Chain Reaction Cycles (which will cost to me) wait how ever long for them to send it to exposure then send it back to them, then on to me. What a process that is.

Biggest problem is i need this light for my commute and night riding (mainly the first), so i will be will be without a light for atleast a week.

Tonight it took 3 cycles through the switch to get it to maxx setting and also don't think the light is as bright as it used to me. Really not happy with it and this end cap situation isn't really given them a good name.

Elliott


----------



## How27spd (Feb 11, 2004)

How would the Joystick do in a 24 hr race by itself ? I'm looking at just using a headmount light and no bar mount. I'm tired of trying to maintain a two light systems during a race.I would also use the piggy back system for longer life.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

James at IBEX contacted me and said he would exchange my Maxx D for one that does not have my issue. If he doesn't have one he will get Exposure to make one. He seems confident that Exposure will fix the issue in their product.

My only issue is that now I have to pay to have my Maxx D returned to IBEX for an exchange, not to mention that I will be without a light now until a new one arrives. I am not happy with this, as I didn't cause the issue with the light nor did I break it. Therefore, I shouldn't be required to pay for the shipping. As much as I like the light, had I known it would have this issue I would not have purchased it.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist its good to hear they are prepared to put it right for you. 

Chain Reaction Cycles have replied to my email and they are willing to get it sent away for repair to exposure but with a usual 7 day turn round. 

I think its a electrical problem. Annoying thing is that it didn't do it tonight.

Elliott


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got off the phone with James at IBEX, really good guy by the way. He took the time to explain some things about my Maxx D light to me, after which it really made sense. My issue has been more about aesthetics than function. But that really is a minor issue when you think about how compact and functional Exposure lights are. These lights are the easiest to mount and really do encourage you to night ride more often. They hold a charge for a very long time (3 hrs on the MAX setting) and are a useful light for around the house.

Sure the lights are a bit expensive but the self sustained compact design really do make a difference. James (and Steve) at IBEX do a great job of helping their customers and run a top notch customer orientated operation.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Just to add to my own thread, my light is away at exposure being repaired.

You sorted out now resist?


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

IBEX has really gone the extra mile for me. I am very impressed with their customer service. 

The Exposure lights are the best self contained bike lights in the industry. Maybe to some people using a battery pack isn't big deal, but to me it is. It's so much more convenient not having to deal with wires. And the run time on Exposure lights is fantastic.


----------



## chuckred (Apr 27, 2007)

*Joystick*



How27spd said:


> How would the Joystick do in a 24 hr race by itself ? I'm looking at just using a headmount light and no bar mount. I'm tired of trying to maintain a two light systems during a race.I would also use the piggy back system for longer life.


It's a great second light, and you can ride with it alone, but it's certainly not the brightest out there. If you're only going to run one light, I'd get one with more power! But, I'm very impressed with the Joystick - a great helmet mount and works perfect as a second light coupled with a powerful bar mount...


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> IBEX has really gone the extra mile for me. I am very impressed with their customer service.
> 
> The Exposure lights are the best self contained bike lights in the industry. Maybe to some people using a battery pack isn't big deal, but to me it is. It's so much more convenient not having to deal with wires. And the run time on Exposure lights is fantastic.


Resist your starting to sound like you work for the company 

I have to agree, they are amazing lights and can't wait for their next powerful light.

I am still waiting to hear whats going on with mine. I deary hope the back cap is aligned and not like yours was.

Elliott.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott_MBR said:


> Resist your starting to sound like you work for the company


I know huh, maybe I should be their West Coast distributor.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I will be there Canadian Distributor if I get a discount:


----------



## BIG-BUD (Feb 4, 2009)

i have a maxx-d & a joystick & could not give a monkeys which way round the logo is printed ..

very odd but i hope you get the other troubles sorted mate.used race enduro before for years never ever had a problem .

allthough living in the uk is an obvious bonus.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

my first ride with the race will be 2morrow nite; i too cant figure out why the logo orientation matters 1 whit.


BIG-BUD said:


> i have a maxx-d & a joystick & could not give a monkeys which way round the logo is printed ..
> 
> very odd but i hope you get the other troubles sorted mate.used race enduro before for years never ever had a problem .
> 
> allthough living in the uk is an obvious bonus.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I had my first ride with the "race" model tonight. A quick 40 minute hassle free incident free loop out at Stillhouse Lake.

aaaaa---it was too dark to be worryin' about which way lettering orientation was.

first impression is 9/10---that may change to 10 once I get the mount situated on the handle bar just right---right now it's too close to my Edge and I kinda have to fumble around mounting the light on its bracket.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> i too cant figure out why the logo orientation matters 1 whit.


It probably would not have mattered to me either, if Exposure hadn't stamped anything on the back of the light. For the majority of people though it doesn't matter, nor should it. Exposure makes a fantastic self contained light. I tend to be more anal with regards to aesthetics. That is my issue and has nothing to do with the quality of these lights.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello to everyone.

I have recieved my light back from exposure after 2 and a half weeks without it. On opening the the exposure box im greeted with a letter from U.S.E. explaining what they have done and written comments below. They have wrongly accused me of taken my maxx-d apart and it had clear evidence of this, which i can not understand.

I havn't taken my light apart and especially not a £300 light. I do not expect to accused for taking apart a light just because its got problems. They may of said this because of there may be a general problem with these lights and they won't admit to it, being they are so expensive. 

Well its fixed and can't wait to use it. I'll attach pictures tomorrow.

Elliott


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott_MBR said:


> They have wrongly accused me of taken my maxx-d apart and it had clear evidence of this


What exactly did they say? I am not trying to defend them but sometimes we can misinterpret the meaning of what is written.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> What exactly did they say? I am not trying to defend them but sometimes we can misinterpret the meaning of what is written.


They said it very clearly in the letter that was with the light.

Letter and pictures of my light below.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Assuming USE knows what they are talking about, and you didn't attempt to take it apart, I would not be at all surprised if CRC attempted to fix the problem *before* they sent it back to USE.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I would ask what the evidence was that they found indicating it was opened. But I also agree that if Elliott is being truthful and didn't open it, then CRC most like did and failed to tell USE.

But I am a bit confused, that letter says they found the lens and O-ring faulty and replaced them. I thought the issue was with the switch?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

To update, i have written an email to the CRC and i await there response to my questions.

I hope your wrong resist, i doubt a company so big will admit to such a thing.

I have pictures of the light before i sent it off for obvoius reasons incase such a problems arrised.

Elliott


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Resist said:


> I would ask what the evidence was that they found indicating it was opened. But I also agree that if Elliott is being truthful and didn't open it, then CRC most like did and failed to tell USE.
> 
> But I am a bit confused, that letter says they found the lens and O-ring faulty and replaced them. I thought the issue was with the switch?


If they found those items "faulty", this seems to be further proof of some ham-fisted attempt to open the light. I can just see some one jamming a screwdriver in between the case and the lens damaging those parts.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I am confused why CRC gave you the letter from Exposure, because is sounds like it was addressed to them and not for you. And why did Exposure repair the light (under warranty) when they determined the warranty to be invalidated?

Something isn't adding up here.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Elliott, did you check the serial number to make sure that the light that you got back was the same light that you returned?

Sounds like there could be a mixup as you had a switch problem and there is no mention of a switch repair in the letter.

Could be that CRC had a few Maxxx D's to return and could have mixed up the paper work
and sent one that had been tamperd with with your documents.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

yetibetty said:


> Elliott, did you check the serial number to make sure that the light that you got back was the same light that you returned?
> 
> Sounds like there could be a mixup as you had a switch problem and there is no mention of a switch repair in the letter.
> 
> ...


I have checked the serial number and it is the same light i sent off to them. Like i said above i have pictures of the light in like new condition before i sent it off.

I am still waiting for a email back from CRC, i'll post up when they do.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott_MBR said:


> I have checked the serial number and it is the same light i sent off to them.


Well does it look the same when compared to the pictures?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> Well does it look the same when compared to the pictures?


Yes it is the exact same condition that i sent it off. Went out last night 3rd time with the light and hey presto the switch is playing up again. Happy....not much.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott,

Again, why did Exposure repair the light under warranty if they determined the warranty is invalidated due to customer tampering? This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Been out a couple times already with the light and it still has the problem i sent it to CRC to be fixed. The email i received back from CRC, from the other week.

Hello Elliott,

Thanks for the email. I have checked your order history and it seems like USE repaired your light free of charge under warranty and this was sent to you on the 13/02/09. I assume you have received the light in working condition. It would be highly unlikely that anyone here would have opened your light as we would have sent it directly to the supplier, this is our procedure on these lights.

I trust this helps.

Kind Regards

Scott Connor

Warranty Dept CRC


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott would please just answer my question?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Resist i don't have the answer yet to your question i shall be emailing them again on what they want to do and for them to explain why my warranty is invalid now. Im fed up with this now and want it sorted.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott, So any word yet?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> Elliott, So any word yet?


I have sent it back and its being repaired again. CRC said they'll open a dispute on why it wasn't fixed first time, with u.s.e. Its all a pain in the arse this. Questions never get answered properly and im with out a light again.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott, Let me ask the question again. 

Why did Exposure repair the light under warranty if they determined the warranty was invalidated due to customer tampering?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist, it was never "fixed". So they opened it, claimed it had been tampered with and put it back together. Your question answered.

Its being sent back to u.s.e today and will hear soon.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Elliott,

I am really confused now. Didn't CRC say this?

"_I have checked your order history and it seems like USE repaired your light free of charge under warranty and this was sent to you on the 13/02/09._"

So it USE really didn't repair it and CRC is mistaken?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Resist said:


> Elliott,
> 
> I am really confused now. Didn't CRC say this?
> 
> ...


What they did was replace o-ring and a lense. Neither of those parts are to do with the switch. So im thinking they said yes its all done and just sent back to me. I shall hear more hopefully soon.

Elliott


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay so let me get this straight then.....they replaced the o-ring and lens (which were not broken). Once they saw evidence of tampering they stopped any further warranty work. Very strange they would even bother with the o-ring and lens if they considered the light to have been opened by anyone but them. It seems like USE is out of the picture now as they already said once that they would not do the warranty work. It appears CRC doesn't know what they are doing and should take all the responsibility by either replacing your light or refunding your money. 

But honestly, I don't get why it is so hard for them to just replace the freaking switch and be done with it. By the time you get the light back the night riding season will be over with.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Im more annoyed than comes across in my posts. Honestly this has been going on since 19th january. I asked for a refund this time when returning it and they replied with "its out of there 30day refund policy". So its been sent off for a repair AGAIN.

I've read up on my consumer rights

"If you have used it more than a few times or have had a reasonable opportunity to check them, you are probably still entitled to a repair or replacement. A repair should be carried out within a reasonable period of time and without causing you significant inconvenience. Any repair should restore goods to a satisfactory condition. If this does not happen, you are entitled to a replacement or compensation. This could be a sum of money or the cost of hiring a temporary replacement, or perhaps the loan of a replacement.

If the goods cannot be replaced or repaired economically, you are entitled to a refund. The trader may make a reduction from the price you paid to allow for the use you have had from the goods."

I still believe im entilted to a full refund for all the hassle and time with out the light, missing out on any dark riding anyway. If the light doesn't function properly now, how will it preform when i come to use it affter summer.

Elliott


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems that CRC is the issue and not USE. If you have been honest and didn't open the light yourself then I can't help but wonder if CRC opened the light in an attempt to fix it.

I think that none of this should represent the quality of these lights overall.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I agree I dont even have the freekin switch sequence memorizrd. I'v used the light 4 times I think and I just pressie the button until its on high beam. I guess my presses are in rapid sequence.

It is above and beyond the best light I've ever owned or tried---niteriders and jett.



Resist said:


> It seems that CRC is the issue and not USE. If you have been honest and didn't open the light yourself then I can't help but wonder if CRC opened the light in an attempt to fix it.
> 
> I think that none of this should represent the quality of these lights overall.


----------



## nma (Sep 19, 2008)

somebody here is not telling the truth ,you need to establish who that is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Elliot_mbr

James from Exposure Lights' US importer here. We try to stay out of UK transactions including ones where customers in the US have purchased from Chain Reaction as we are not involved in any part of the manufacturing or distribution. However, I feel badly for you given this situation and would like to get you running with a light as soon as possible. We take customer service very seriously and that's why we monitor and occasionally post on this forum. 

I have been in contact with the guys in the UK who would have dealt with this repair at Exposure Lights and have asked them to get in contact with you and resolve this as quickly as possible to everyone's satisfation.

As far as why the lights would be repaired free of charge even though officially the warranty could be voided - some companies make judgement calls about taking care of warranty issues outside of the official stated policy as an act of goodwill.

Please understand that this is in no way representative of the product or service that we in the US offer. Not to blow our horn too loudly, but if the customer is US based and the light had been purchased through us, at worst we would have loaned a free light to the customer while the repair is handled.

I'll PM you if I hear anything from the UK.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice of you to post James. Elliot will be glad to hear this.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Elliot_mbr
> 
> James from Exposure Lights' US importer here. We try to stay out of UK transactions including ones where customers in the US have purchased from Chain Reaction as we are not involved in any part of the manufacturing or distribution. However, I feel badly for you given this situation and would like to get you running with a light as soon as possible. We take customer service very seriously and that's why we monitor and occasionally post on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help James. I'd really like to sort this out soon and speak to someone. I have not heard from anyone at exposure as of yet.

Seems the commutication problem is CRC not U.S.E.

I'll update if i hear anything, Elliott.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

isnt good customer service nice.... way to step up james. i just bought a light from you but havent used it yet.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I told you guys James was the best!


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

To update, i should be receiving my light back from U.S.E tomorrow.

I'd like to thank, James on here and Trevor Allen who has sorted my light out in the UK.

Fingers crossed i'll be able to get out and use it on friday to test it.

Elliott


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Great to hear this is finally getting resolved - thanks Trevor at Exposure Lights UK.

I couldn't believe what I was reading when I read the history on this. We are all about getting things dealt with as quickly and sensibly as possible as we're focused on a limited number of products. Any time someone has any questions or concerns if they bought the light in the US, please go ahead and email us at [email protected]. If you bought the light in other countries please email [email protected]. They may require you to go through the original retailer. Obviously, as in this case, if you don't get a satisfactory response, email us and although it's limited what we can do, we're certainly happy to offer suggestions.

Enjoy your light elliot_mbr and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Light arrived this morning. Im glad to report works without fault.
The switch was changed and a remote switch chucked in for all the hassle.

Its been a while and hopefully fixed for good this time.
Im very happy with U.S.E for sorting this out for me, big thanks to trevor allen. 

I may need to consider where i buy from in the future.

Elliott


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

AMEN!
Elliott, good to hear you are sorted out.
Thanks to Trevor at Exposure/U.S.E.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

That was great of them to throw in the remote switch for your troubles.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well after months and months and months of looking reading etc. I finally broke down on Friday and ordered my light system. Will update when it gets here. Will probably be a couple weeks. I can't wait to try it though. 1 step closer to having all my stuff for my first 24 hr solo race.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Gmstrek8,

You are going to love this light setup. What exactly did you order?


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I ordered the 24 hr solo package which has the Maxx D, Joystick and a 1 and a 3 cell piggy back and I decided to get the remote while I was ate it. I figured Im not real good with the hands off the bar so that will be good when I am not using the piggy backs.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All

Ordered the MaxxD on the weekend and am looking forward to having a great light. I had a BLT light set but the SLA battery was heavy and tended to die. Hope the MaxxD is really good. From all I have read it sounds great and other than QC and customer service problems that Elliott_MBR has had things should be great. I am glad to see that James and Steve from Exposure USA stepped up and resolved the issues.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

mine is already in Montreal. I didn't expect it to get here so fast. I'm hoping mine should arrive in the next couple days all going well. Not sure how long it will sit at the customs place in Montreal.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope you get yours soon. Mine is in customs limbo or postal something too. Usually takes about a week. Looking forward to riding soon and trying the light.
Regards


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

Great to see more people are buying these lights, they're brilliant.

I wish this thread could be cleaned up for U.S.E sake.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't get why people still use lights with wires and a battery pack when these lights are so much more compact and easier to use.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Elliott_MBR said:


> Light arrived this morning. Im glad to report works without fault.
> The switch was changed and a remote switch chucked in for all the hassle.
> 
> Its been a while and hopefully fixed for good this time.
> ...


Hearing you finally got helped gave me the confidence to place an order for a Maxx D a few days ago. Customer service wins business!


----------



## baschi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Road ??*

I want to use the MAXX D on the road with my roadbike.

What do you think, is this bad for cars in front of me? In RIDE mode.. or low?

*And: how many lumen and lux HAS THE MAXX-D in RIDE and LOW mode ?*

(cant find that data)

And: is this data correct?
Enduro MaXx on: MaXx: 720 lumens / Ride: 480 lumens / Low: 240 lumens
Race MaXx on: MaXx: 480 lumens / Ride: 240 lumens / Low: 120 lumen


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

It is not so much the brightness as it is how you position the light on your bike. This is the same for any light, even with cars.


----------



## baschi (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone knows what is LUMEN in ride/low position?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think its a true 960lumens in the first place to be honest. Your'll have to contact U.S.E and ask them the outputs in ride and low.

Has anyone received there lights yet and what you think?


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Elliott_MBR said:


> Has anyone received there lights yet and what you think?


Arrives tomorrow. I'll post some thoughts soon after.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't wait for my light to arrive. Thinking about getting the Joystick Maxx but will wait to see how much light I will be getting with the MaxxD.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I got my 24 hr solo package today. Haven't had much time to play with it but looks cool. The only thing that ticked me off was the lovely customs dept. Was told at the bike shops in Ontario that there is only a 5% GST added to lights well I got a not so nice surprise when they added $69.01 for PST. So now I have to deal with them and try and get a refund. So what was suppose to be like Christmas morning has now turned into a minor disappointment. Just the kind of week I am having. So hopefully tonight I will get time to really check it out and when I do I will update my opinion of the system.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

plaplante said:


> Thinking about getting the Joystick Maxx but will wait to see how much light I will be getting with the MaxxD.


The MaxxD is plenty of light but you still might want to get the Joystick as well. I did and like also having a helmet light so I can see things anywhere I look. The Joystick helmet mount is really sweet and very adjustable even while riding. Many times I adjust my Joystick towards off the side of the road, so I can see any animals that might run across my riding path. The MaxxD and Joystick helmet light are such a great setup for night riding. Both are very light weight and have sturdy mounts but best of all, they are wire and battery pack free.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

gmstrek8 said:


> Well I got my 24 hr solo package today. Haven't had much time to play with it but looks cool. The only thing that ticked me off was the lovely customs dept. Was told at the bike shops in Ontario that there is only a 5% GST added to lights well I got a not so nice surprise when they added $69.01 for PST. So now I have to deal with them and try and get a refund. So what was suppose to be like Christmas morning has now turned into a minor disappointment. Just the kind of week I am having. So hopefully tonight I will get time to really check it out and when I do I will update my opinion of the system.


I'm also in Ontario and in my experience if it gets nabbed by customs they always charge GST & PST. This has been the case for quite some time. I do recall a few years back that FedEx, for whatever reason, only charged GST but even they started to charge both taxes... doesn't seem to be any way around it now.

Karl


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

One issue I wish Exposure would do to lower the cost of these light is to get rid of the new soft clam shell case. I don't use it nor do I have a need for it. If it lowers the price of the lights, then I say get rid of it.


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Coldass said:


> Arrives tomorrow. I'll post some thoughts soon after.


MaXx D arrived! Five days delivery - awesome - given a world trip.

First impressions are:

Well packaged. Nice carry case - but bigger than it needs to be for the charger and light unit.
Light unit is also bigger than I pictured, but not too big. Finish looks good, laser etching is a bit average but functional. Lens is interesting - but some forming/mold marks are obvious. Doubt it will effect optics.
With the 4x SSC's and battery capacity it is a lot in the space. One thing I like about the Exposure lights versus the 'flashlights' is the light weight casings. _I have ordered a SSC P7 MTE from Hong Kong - 1x18650 battery. This weights about the same as the MaXx D but has less than a third the run time and <700 lumens. Yes it is cheap but I am yet to find a light weight torch/flashlight with any output._
The lack of cables had me thinking something was missing in the box?
Nice looking mount.

On the charger now. 15hours.... Long time to wait according to the manual. Not a fast charger for the MaXx D that's for sure. First downside.

The charger had British plugs. Lucky I had an Oz converter in the house. I wonder if my old Joystick (2007) charger will work? It has an Oz plug. I'll check this tomorrow.

Run reports and some pictures tomorrow after the looonnnng charge.

I feel pretty pleased so far.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Typical Canadian Customs after whatever money they can get. I have filed a request for refund as thats all I can do so I will see what happens.

Anyway as for the IBEX I have to say that Customer Service could not be any better. James and Steve are great to deal with and quick to deal with any issues. Customer service speaks alot when dealing with a company and when they say they will stand behind the product they do. Hopefully the weather will improve soon so I can get out and try the lights and not just in the house. From what I have had a chance to see in the house I am sure I will be happy on the trails. Will update after a few rides. or after my 24 hr race in May.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I totally agree that James and Steve at IBEX are the best!


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Resist said:


> The MaxxD is plenty of light but you still might want to get the Joystick as well. I did and like also having a helmet light so I can see things anywhere I look. The Joystick helmet mount is really sweet and very adjustable even while riding. Many times I adjust my Joystick towards off the side of the road, so I can see any animals that might run across my riding path. The MaxxD and Joystick helmet light are such a great setup for night riding. Both are very light weight and have sturdy mounts but best of all, they are wire and battery pack free.


Now I want a Joystick, you guys should be salesmen!
Will wait and see what the MaxxD is like but will probably order a joystick too.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

plaplante said:


> Now I want a Joystick, you guys should be salesmen!
> Will wait and see what the MaxxD is like but will probably order a joystick too.
> Thanks for the feedback


I know huh, I should their West Coast distributor. But when a product is good, it's good.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

Resist said:


> I totally agree that James and Steve at IBEX are the best!


Got the Light yesterday, charged it up and I really like it. 
Will start to use it once the blizzards stop.
Still have to deal with Canada Customs, what a bunch of morons. The packing slip from IBEX clearly stated - bicycle light on the see through shipping label. Canada Customs labeled it - motorcycle parts and charged duties and taxes accordingly. What a bunch of Ass heads.


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

*MaxxD and Joystick*

Well having the MaXx D for a while I decided to order the complementing JoyStick with a helmet mount. It should be here next week. 
BTW - Just checking the tracking number I noticed that the Joystick was sent to Canada through the Toronto A customs station this time. Not that it should make a difference but the package spent all of 1 hour in Toronto (On) customs before shipping out. Compare that to over 5 days in the Montreal (QC) customs station! They must have one bin for Canada and one for Quebec in that there Montreal station. Quebec gets priority and Canada - well... you can wait a week. 
I probably won't have to pay the PST this time, but I am not holding my breath.

I read somewhere in a review or maybe on this forum about the Exposure lights smart port being (exposed) easily plugged with dirt because it is an (exposed) open hole. My solution, thinking about this, is to use a small pea size wad of blue tack. It is easy to form a seal around the hole and it sticks to itself so it is easy to remove without leaving behind a buildup that something like duct seal would. I used the LePage Fun Tak, I formed it around and over and gently pressed it somewhat into the opening and it stuck. Will have to see how it stands up to riding situations.
Happy trails


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Coldass said:


> Run reports and some pictures tomorrow after the looonnnng charge.
> 
> I feel pretty pleased so far.


What a lovely floody beam this light has. And the color tint from the SSC's are so nice. The MaXx D doesn't have a real hot spot - which for a bar mounted light is perfect. It's light is more than adequate for riding fast.

_I couple my MaXx D with a Jetbeam Pro ST, 200+ lumens, Cree Q5, 65grams:_








_I modified my old Joystick head mount to hold it. It runs off 1x18650 and has a nice spot for looking around. The lens isn't as nice as the Exposure offers - but it does the job for a nice price._

The bar mount for the MaXx D is superb. Only downside is it needs a hex key to install the bracket - so if you want to use it on more than a bike a couple of brackets would be needed for easy swaps. I ride two bikes that rotate rides so will buy the extra bracket.

The button is a joy to use - very easy to toggle even if a bit small.

A few things I don't like about my MaXx D...

1st. That it comes on in high. I'd prefer a start in low or medium then toggle to high. That or a memory mode that remembers the last mode when next starting.

Also the need to start in a lower mode is to avoid the first start startle. I suspect Exposure most buy an off-the-shelf driver. The are some very nice drivers out there which I suspect would add cost but would like the user setup the mode function in the way they like. An Exposure MaXx D 'pro' perhaps?

2nd. Not being able to remove the battery pack to swap batteries and having to charge the whole head unit just doesn't work for long races. The piggy-back battery just adds weight when all that is needed is a battery change. I don't see why Exposure couldn't have made a removable battery pack that you can swap in/out like they used to.

I also don't feel altogether happy leaving my whole light in the charge tent unattended to top up. Then again with 15hour charge time this is useless anyway....

So not a overnight race light unless you want to run on medium/ride or only do a few laps. You'd need a second light! Ouch...

As a recreational light the MaXx D is the best I have seen and used and I am most satisfied. As a race light it is compromised and you'd be better served looking elsewhere.

I will take some photos tonight and post soon.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Coldass said:


> 2nd. Not being able to remove the battery pack to swap batteries and having to charge the whole head unit just doesn't work for long races. The piggy-back battery just adds weight when all that is needed is a battery change. I don't see why Exposure couldn't have made a removable battery pack that you can swap in/out like they used to.
> 
> I also don't feel altogether happy leaving my whole light in the charge tent unattended to top up. Then again with 15hour charge time this is useless anyway....
> 
> ...


Coldass,
Thanks for the good insight on how the product affects you...I would just like to add a few points to rebutt your dislikes.

In a race situation, even with the piggy back battery attached for both the joystick (1 cell) and MaxxD (3 cell) This system is still lighter than most lighting systems on the market. For a Solo 24 Hour racer, this is ideal.

I don't see how having your light unattended for 15 hours is a negative against the product...Bring some friends to the race with you and have them watch it, it's amazing what some Brah's will do for a few pints! If you go to the event with the light charged, you won't need 15 hours of "top up" unless your not on your game and organized and show up with a light that is not charged...

Biased, sure, but we feel this is the ultimate RACE lighting system. 
I have a perfect example! I attended the 24 Hours of MOAB last fall in support of the Cannondale Mona-Vie Epic Racing Team, who we sponsor (all but for Tinker as he has a long standing contract with Night Rider). What a pleasure hanging in the pit with the team riders and mechanics and Tinker's Mom, Rose....Anyway back to my point. These guys were defending their 24Hrs of MOAB championship. On the first lap (daylight) Ben Sontag set a blistering pace only to have it broken by Bart Gillespie on the second lap. As I was preparing the charge station for the team, I kept thinking that I would have a challenge ahead of me through the night with the charging and FAST laps. All the lights they were using were 100% charged ahead of time, and for good measure, I put them all on charge prior to the night laps for about 4 hours. So they were 110% charged in my mind. These guys were putting down 1:05 - 1:10 laps or better all night. So charge time in between laps was less than I had hoped for. (I would literally see them enter the pit and run over and grab the lights off their helmet and bars as the mechanics were grabbing the bikes in preparation for their next lap.) The balance in time used -vs- charge time was working against me, but I am proud to say that everyone was blown away by the brightness and ability to run full power all night. Everyone was able to run in MAXX with not a worry or loss of power or light output. Sure not everyone does as fast a lap as some of these riders, which also I had experience with that night. We had about 16 riders we were supporting that night which included Pro 1 & Pro 2 teams and two "just for fun" teams who were a mix of Cannondale and Mona Vie VIP's. Some of the JFF riders were putting in longer laps, so the lights were drained more than the Pro A lights, but yet had more time to charge as their JFF team riders were all about 1:50- 2:10 for time through the night. I even hooked one of them up with a Joystick and 1 cell PB on the helmet and she was blown away how light it was on the helmet, still allowing her to run full MaXx mode on the longest laps she had at 4 AM.

The point of this is that you can methodically plan out your race laps and charge time to give you everything the Exposure Lights offer and have one of the lightest and brightest systems in the world...Making this system one of the BEST choices for 24 Hour and adventure racing. But, if you're racing 24 hour Solo, you better have every aspect of your kit and systems down anyway....

Proud to say that Pro1 team took first place and are again defending champions. Bart Gillespie was crowned King of the Night also, putting in the fastest night lap with Exposure Lights. Also Pro2 team took 2nd place in their division. All the JFF riders had a blast and really enjoyed the lights...
Since then, even the Queen of the night (at the time not riding Exposure Lights) has converted over and were honored to have her aboard, all by her choice of course....

So for Racers considering this system, don't look elsewhere, seriously consider the benefits of using the Exposure Lights and consider all aspects and tools at your disposal.

Thanks,
[email protected] Lights USA


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

[email protected] Lights USA said:


> Coldass,
> 
> In a race situation, even with the piggy back battery attached for both the joystick (1 cell) and MaxxD (3 cell) This system is still lighter than most lighting systems on the market. For a Solo 24 Hour racer, this is ideal.
> 
> ...


Steve,

I take your points and experience. For a pro team where you have multiple lights provided from the sponsor, and heaps of motivated help, the experience might be different from the average punter that rides last years bike model and has limited support and doing it in 2/3 or solo.

If you are in a team of say 4 or 6 riders the 3hours on full should be heaps for the laps you might rotate.

So what is my solution for the two-man team 24hour (let alone solo) I have coming up? I will ride at least 6hours in dark, perhaps more. So I would need to buy the 3-cell piggy back and run it from the first go. That's good for 6-hours if I read correct. What if I need to ride 7 hours? Buy another light or two right? Make it a system - 2 to 3 MaXx D's - I think your right here - it needs to be a system BUT AN EXPENSIVE one. I need the sponsor in my tent....

Forget the charge tent - I'm riding anyway (read - using my light so it can't be charged) and the charge time is so long I'm never going to go there (13 hours for a MaXx D right to full).

I am very pleased with my MaXx D but can see some limits for racing unless I invest in a few units, have a team of more than 4. Hey one light can't do it all..... and don't get me wrong I am liking this light - oh to not now have cables and connectors!

Thanks for your comments.

CA.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought a second MaXx D, as the girlfriend really wanted one. I really like these lights and James at IBEX took very good care of me! I am sure he will be getting more of my money down the road. 

I did notice that the new production runs of the MaXx D's main tube are about 1/8th of an inch longer. My understanding is that it was a purposeful change. Anyone know why? It's not a negative in any way though as the light is still just as great. I guess I'm just a closet engineer and am curious as to the reason behind the increased length.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Coldass said:


> Steve,
> 
> I take your points and experience. For a pro team where you have multiple lights provided from the sponsor, and heaps of motivated help, the experience might be different from the average punter that rides last years bike model and has limited support and doing it in 2/3 or solo.
> 
> ...


CA,

Yes, no question you put yourself at the extreme when you take on the challenge of a solo event or with a two man team. No denying the cushie pit with a pro team and lot's of support makes a difference also. But, if you have time in between laps you could take advantage of any charge time you could get I would think? The 13 hours to 90% charge is from fully depleted, then the trickle charge for the additional 3 hours.

There is no question there are limits to using a single MaxxD unit in Maxx brightness for such an event that you have taken on. That is really the beauty of the Piggyback batteries! For the price of two or even three PB batts, I would think you would be better off than purchasing multiple lights. I agree when you say the PB adds more weight to the "system", again it's not significant enough to really notice by comparison to some other lighting systems. We do have people who have done just what you say, buy multiple units for a Solo event, they have the money and want no compromises to their kit.

I can't imagine you go into these events with no support. You're crew of one or two could get your piggy back batteries topped off while you're out riding and it's a quick swap to get you readied for the next few laps. Not unlike monitoring your food and water intake levels.

If you are doing a solo event, you could get by with a Joystick, MaxxD and matching piggy back batteries. Moderating the light out level throughout your event to balance charge time and burn time and battery life. For example, you could power down to "ride" or "low" on a long non technical climb or non tech DH. Switching to Maxx power on a more involved DH or climb. Just like shifting a bike (unless your SS :thumbsup: ) using different gears in the drive (light) gives you the power and balance to sustain your race.

Again, any product on the market has a limit, even this one, and we can appreciate that. I like to think that Exposure has provided some great options for people who challenge themselves in these types of events. There are a lot of great lighting products on the market and more advances in technology will come, from Exposure too. Thanks for buying your Maxxd and I am glad you like it. Ride safe out there where ever you are, and most of all have fun!

Cheers!


----------



## plaplante (Mar 24, 2009)

The JoyStick 2 came in yesterday. It complements the MaXx D very well. It is just so small for the amount of light it gives out. Amazing that these lights are so bright, powerful and so compact. Excellent workmanship in construction. 
Now to get out and enjoy a evening/night/early morning ride. It will be great when day rides are too hot.
Regards


----------

